# Top Secret Training



## Satt

Has anyone seen this website and can tell me what it's all about? 

www.TopSecretTraining.com

I can't tell if it is just some scam or possibly good. Any inside info would be nice.


----------



## BrandiJo

my guess would be scam ...any thing that promises "instantly awesome hand-to-hand combat machine" or "master any fighting style or martial art in only 3 weeks" cant be all its cracked up to be. But i dont know i dident read it all i just skimmed it


----------



## Venomstrike

What a scam. They mention "absorbing" any martial art in just a few hours. If the government wanted it to be kept a secret, there is no way that website would still be up.


----------



## Vadim

Seems kind of shady to me. I'm especially put off where they write in the website "Incredible military tricks that will take you from absolute rookie to a master of hand-to-hand combat in just a few short hours!". I dont think so. But of course this is just my opinion.

-Vadim


----------



## Satt

Yeah, that's what I though. Thanks.


----------



## Oak Bo

Oh my :rofl:
 You know you're dealing with a Huckster when the letter starts off by saying "Dear Frined" and then signed by Lt.X
 :bs:


----------



## Flatlander

Looks like crap to me.


----------



## terryl965

WOW!!!! FORTY something years down the drain all for nothing I could have learned everything in three weeks plus be a bad ***. How stupid have I been all these years. LT. X is my new hero in life because with his system I can live for ever, I'm invincable just lke the movies WOW!!! All ***** aside this guy is a joke and a dumb *** LT.X WOW my new code name is General Z makes me better!!!!!GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## markulous

Lt. X's system works!  Practice is for losers!  All you need is this top secret dvd and the bullys and "gangstas" will run for their lives!  Overweight?  Never threw a punch in your life?  No problem.  Lt. X's dvd is here!  A 95% chance all your problems are gone the first time you watch it!
 :bs: 
I agree with everyone elses respones here.


----------



## TonyM.

Those people are lying stinking dirtbags. They don't even have the decency to have an email adress so I can tell them so.


----------



## TigerWoman

Little things in there, like you can be lightning fast but not have to train for that...you just "are".  Really amusing.  He thinks if he writes enough words that will impress. TW


----------



## Baytor

Its pure Bullshido.


----------



## Satt

WOW I love the B.S. flag!!! LOL Thanks for the input. I guess I will just stick with my To-Shin Do then.


----------



## Xequat

rofl  what a jackass.  I sometimes signed things on this board a just X because my name is Xequat and I'm being lazy, but no more...I don't want to be associated with this conman.  What does he mean "hard-wired?"  Do they hypnotize you?  Maybe they hook up a wire to the back of your head like in "The Matrix" and then you suddenly know kung fu.  And I thought ppko's crapmando style was bad.


----------



## DoxN4cer

Satt said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this website and can tell me what it's all about?
> 
> www.TopSecretTraining.com
> 
> I can't tell if it is just some scam or possibly good. Any inside info would be nice.




Holy cow!!!  All that for less than $100!!!

Horse poop!!!


----------



## 8253

the fellow who wrote that site must not be very bright.


----------



## Adept

The sad thing is; this site wouldnt exist if there wasnt a market for it.


----------



## phlaw

I love the Internet.  Anyone wanna call him...

TOPSECRETTRAINING.COM
480 Quince Court 
Mahwah, NJ 07430 US 
Domain name: TOPSECRETTRAINING.COM 
Administrative Contact:    Pizzo, Christopher  hyena@optonline.net 
480 Quince Court    Mahwah, NJ 07430    US    
2018191627 

Technical Contact:    Admin, Powweb  sysadmin@powweb.com 
2168 S. Atlantic Blvd.    #232    Monterey Park, CA 91754    US 
   +1.3102788926    Fax: +1.3102785401


----------



## Xequat

Oh my God, absolutely.  Let's get a bunch of stuff together to ask him and I'll call him in a few days and post what he says, if you want.  Or I could just call him and tell him what a joke I think he is and try to force him to tell me some of his "secrets."  Whaddya think?


----------



## Adept

Xequat said:
			
		

> Whaddya think?


  I think that would be extremely funny


----------



## Rich Parsons

Please remember our rules and guidelines on Fraud Busting and our motto about *"Friendly Discussion of Martial Arts"*

This is not an endorsement of the site, nor am I talking to anyone in particular. Just posting this as a member and a friendly reminder to other members.

Peace
:asian:


----------



## Adept

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Please remember our rules and guidelines on Fraud Busting and our motto about *"Friendly Discussion of Martial Arts"*
> 
> This is not an endorsement of the site, nor am I talking to anyone in particular. Just posting this as a member and a friendly reminder to other members.
> 
> Peace
> :asian:


 Duly noted. However, as I understand them, those rules only apply to these boards and other members. There is nothing in the rules to prevent us taking the mickey out of some internet snake-oil salesmen.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Adept said:
			
		

> Duly noted. However, as I understand them, those rules only apply to these boards and other members. There is nothing in the rules to prevent us taking the mickey out of some internet snake-oil salesmen.



Nor do the rules stop you from asking them questions, and posting them here in a polite manner. I only referenced them, to avoid any mob mentality or shark feeding frenzy activities that have happened before. It was not a warning, just a post to a link about the rules, and some friendly comments.


 :asian:


----------



## gmunoz

Oh my.  This is going to be funny!  The joke of an offer from this guy is already, but the ensuing response may just turn out funnier!


----------



## Satt

Oh yeah, go for it man!!! I look forward to the ROFL!!!


----------



## clapping_tiger

All that deadly knowledge passed on to you through a series of DVD's plus bonuses all for $87.00!!!

If I wanted to take a chance on wasting my $94.00 I would order them to see his deadly secrets, we could all stand to be a little more deadly  , but I can guarantee you this line more than likely would not be honored.


> If you send the DVDs back for a refund...that means you've just seen the most dangerous, secret fighting learning system ever created...For Free!



Is someone really calling or emailing to talk to this guy? I am interested in reading what happened. It should be enlightening to all of us to see how wrong we all have been all these years.  :xtrmshock


----------



## RRouuselot

Satt said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this website and can tell me what it's all about?
> 
> www.TopSecretTraining.com
> 
> I can't tell if it is just some scam or possibly good. Any inside info would be nice.




it's a scam plain and simple.


----------



## OC Kid

Id tell ya but then Id have to kill ya :>) Have you gone to Bullshido . com they got all sorts of yahoos proporting to have all sorts of secret training/techniques ect.. ome of them just plain funny


----------



## RRouuselot

OC Kid said:
			
		

> Id tell ya but then Id have to kill ya :>) Have you gone to Bullshido . com they got all sorts of yahoos proporting to have all sorts of secret training/techniques ect.. ome of them just plain funny




Sadly enough there are a few yahoos here on MT that are just as bad. :erg:


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Its totally bogus...but entertaining.

_Hello, my name is Lt. X. In what seems like a lifetime ago, I was the military intelligence officer for an elite Special Forces unit within the U.S. Army. Our job was to hardwire spec-op soldiers with vital combat mission skills, training, and information. _ 

Sounds like the next plot line for "Team America."  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## RRouuselot

I actually know a full bird ARMY Col. that is still active in Special Ops......he is pretty hardcore, he even has a combat diving badge, not very common in the army. 
Anyway, he knows nothing about this BS this guy is putting out on his website.

Forget about it......let's move on.


----------



## Satt

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I actually know a full bird ARMY Col. that is still active in Special Ops......he is pretty hardcore, he even has a combat diving badge, not very common in the army.
> Anyway, he knows nothing about this BS this guy is putting out on his website.
> 
> Forget about it......let's move on.


Thanks for the info man. Actually, I am not curious anymore. I just like watching everyone's reaction to it now.


----------



## RRouuselot

Satt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info man. Actually, I am not curious anymore. *I just like watching everyone's reaction to it now.*




I see. So now we know in the future not to respond to any of your posts with any amount of seriousness.


----------



## chinto01

I call B.S. also :bs1:  :bs1:


----------



## loki09789

Satt said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this website and can tell me what it's all about?
> 
> www.TopSecretTraining.com
> 
> I can't tell if it is just some scam or possibly good. Any inside info would be nice.


"I've got this really awesome thing, but I can't tell you anything about it or show it to you."

"What is it, where did it come from, who is involved in the training?"

"I can't tell you, just have to take my word for it....until you pay me...."

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is too good to be true.

In a past thread I contacted a local DA type and he basically said if they can't advertise openly, then it is something to be leary of contacting or giving your information/money to in any case.


----------



## Satt

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I see. So now we know in the future not to respond to any of your posts with any amount of seriousness.


Actually, at first I was seriously curious, but after watching all the funny comments pile up it just became entertaining.


----------



## VarunPratap

if that guy used his real name and put up some real reasons to get that stuff, then it would be $$ for him..
I just say bad marketing + bad Sales letter...

Varun Pratap


----------



## rattlerbrat

I know this may sound cruel, but anyone who orders this without the intent of doing an investigative report DESERVES to have their money taken. This is a ploy solely targeted towards the LAZY. Why train in a publicly accredited dojo with a well-known reputation (if the MA gods are smiling on you!) for years, when you can slap down some money and learn all the SOOPERSEKRITSKILZ!!!!!1111 from some IDIOT and magically become a better fighter than I am?

For that kind of money, a person can afford about 1-3 months of training at am actual school!


----------



## ABN

Good rule of thumb never trust any Lieutenant until you've actually seen him operate. Rule of thumb #2 never trust any 2nd Lieutenant unless they are prior service.

SSG A


----------



## RRouuselot

ABN said:
			
		

> Good rule of thumb never trust any Lieutenant until you've actually seen him operate. Rule of thumb #2 never trust any 2nd Lieutenant unless they are prior service.
> 
> SSG A


----------



## getgoin

I bet you get 3 punches (jab, cross, hook)
2 kicks (front and round)
1 elbow (horizontal)
and a sprawl.

(I can hear it coming now, _yea right a friend_) I had a friend that bought a series like the one here, is was a marine that was out of the service and was doing martial arts now. He was looking for the ultimite system, I told him there is now such animal. He kept refering to spec. ops and the like. I said don't but he put out something like 200 bucks for some junk like this, I asked him how were the tapes. He just walked away and wouldn't talk about it. I don't think he is putting out anymore $ now.


----------



## Journey

How much Top Secret Hand to Hand training does a Spec - Op guy need. Don't they carry guns.

Please don't think that this is in any way a substitute for Real Martial Arts Training, but there is a program called STARS that is taught to the SEALS. It is a short course, about a month of 12 hour days, designed to teach some basic combat fighting skills. It's not a sbustitute but at least it's real.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku

Personal experience to share:

I saw an add like that one - maybe not as extreme - it promised the same kind of stuff: "learn effective self defense in just a couple minutes" / "learn all the martial arts you'll ever need with just two video tapes" / etc.

It had a money back gaurantee, so I thought 'what the heck?'

I ordered, got the tapes, watched them, wasn't impressed, called them up to tell them so, and sent them back and got my money credited back to my bank account (minus shipping and handling of course). No big deal.

It's the same old thing, if you want to learn martial arts, dedicate yourself to real instruction with real people. If you want to suppliment them with instructional videos, go ahead. 

You wanna know what "master-level self defense secrets" I saw on the tapes I ordered and then returned?

Finger jab to eyes or throat
Front snap kick to groin or knee
If someone has a gun - run zig-zag

+ maybe a couple other things of the same caliber.


----------



## getgoin

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> If someone has a gun - run zig-zag


:ak47:  :tantrum:     :lol:


----------



## rattlerbrat

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> You wanna know what "master-level self defense secrets" I saw on the tapes I ordered and then returned?
> 
> Finger jab to eyes or throat
> Front snap kick to groin or knee
> If someone has a gun - run zig-zag


 Well, the first two, I think we all learned as white belts, no matter WHAT your style is! 

 As for the third, well all I can say is...HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## dmdfromhamilton

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> Personal experience to share:
> If someone has a gun - run zig-zag
> .



Theres a huge chain of schools in the city i'm in that do that. but they also give out black belts to 8 year olds and their bb test consists of almost exclusively pushups. so yeah i agree they teach total :bs: 

though the tapes sound good for a few laughs


----------



## Cyprus

I bought the DVDs just to see what Mr X was selling and I returned them as they did not really convince me that the theories would work. There is no evidence that this system would work as described. On the other hand there are a lot of useless martial arts clubs that take your money and teach you nothing of value. My main concern here is that this guy offers a guarantee to refund you the money and although I have returned the dvds I have as yet not heard from him. has anyone else had the same problem? and does anyone have addresses for this Lt X that I can try as well as the one I already have ?


----------



## JKD_Silat

Hurry! The "Special Offer" ends Sunday!


----------



## 47MartialMan

Yeah, but after that deadline, another "special" one will surface..."Friend"


----------



## Drifter

Cyprus said:
			
		

> I bought the DVDs just to see what Mr X was selling and I returned them as they did not really convince me that the theories would work. There is no evidence that this system would work as described. On the other hand there are a lot of useless martial arts clubs that take your money and teach you nothing of value. My main concern here is that this guy offers a guarantee to refund you the money and although I have returned the dvds I have as yet not heard from him. has anyone else had the same problem? and does anyone have addresses for this Lt X that I can try as well as the one I already have ?


 Don't get your hopes up. Just out of curiousity, what were some of the 'secret' techniques?


----------



## 47MartialMan

He cant say, because they could not tell him because of the secrecy. But they will ask for more funding to tell you more secrets that they can't say.


----------



## GaryM

I completed the tapes this morning and have to admit that this is truly awsome. I could hardly wait to use my newfound skills so i cruised around some of the worst parts of my neighborhood hoping that some miscreant would try to accost me. I was passing what was obviously a tweekers house. I could tell by the neatly maqnicured lawn with every blade of grass the same precise length and every flower spaced evenly,the fence freshly painted, not a spot on the driveway or a weed to be seen. I just knew some kind of speed freek lived here, maybe even had a meth lab going. Just then the door opened and one of the dope fiends emerged. Oh this one was on the stuff real bad. I knew that speed really ages you but this guy looked like a 70 year old man, but I knew better than to underestimate the superhuman power of an addict hopped up on meth. I decided to play it cool and just observe his behaviour, so I picked up a newspaper and began pretending to read it. But he spotted me right away. I could see the look of irrational anger come over his face as he challenged me for being on his 'turf'. "Hey,that's my newspaper!"
 Let me tell you even with my newfound incredible fighting skills I had a moment of misgiving. As he approached me in a croutch I realized he was carring a long stick with a wicked looking curved handle, and as he came towards me he kept tapping it menacingly on the ground beside him to intimidate me. Through the open front of his flapping bathrobe I saw that he was wearing BOXER shorts. I realized I might be in over my head, this was no orrdinary thug, he had fighting experience! Time stood still, would all those long minutes of training pay off? Would the technique I learned REALLY work? I was paralized, as he closed in for the 'kill', yelling obsenities. "Are you deaf? You little punk,I said that's my newspaper, give me that!" and then he grabbed the paper from my trembling hands. Suddenly the video training kicked in. It truly is hardwired into me. Like lightening my hand reached into my pocket and pulled out the gun, pushed it toward him and pulled the trigger. There was a defening blast, then a second of quiet. He stood there clutching the newspaper to his chest, then collapsed at my feet. I was amazed at how easy it was. With almost no training and no effort on my part I had used the technique to dispatch a violent criminal who was threatening my life. Thankyou Lt. X. I'll fear no man ever again. No more atomic wedgies for this boy!


----------



## 47MartialMan

You have to be kidding?


----------



## Bod

> I knew that speed really ages you but this guy looked like a 70 year old man, but I knew better than to underestimate the superhuman power of an addict hopped up on meth.


Class piece of writing!


----------



## thepanjr

scam is my guess


----------



## TigerWoman

GaryM said:
			
		

> I completed the tapes this morning and have to admit that this is truly awsome. I could hardly wait ...



You certainly do have err umm...talent and it wasn't from those tapes!  Enjoyed it!  TW


----------



## Simon Curran

GaryM said:
			
		

> I completed the tapes this morning and have to admit that this is truly awsome. I could hardly wait to use my newfound skills so i cruised around some of the worst parts of my neighborhood hoping that some miscreant would try to accost me. I was passing what was obviously a tweekers house. I could tell by the neatly maqnicured lawn with every blade of grass the same precise length and every flower spaced evenly,the fence freshly painted, not a spot on the driveway or a weed to be seen. I just knew some kind of speed freek lived here, maybe even had a meth lab going. Just then the door opened and one of the dope fiends emerged. Oh this one was on the stuff real bad. I knew that speed really ages you but this guy looked like a 70 year old man, but I knew better than to underestimate the superhuman power of an addict hopped up on meth. I decided to play it cool and just observe his behaviour, so I picked up a newspaper and began pretending to read it. But he spotted me right away. I could see the look of irrational anger come over his face as he challenged me for being on his 'turf'. "Hey,that's my newspaper!"
> Let me tell you even with my newfound incredible fighting skills I had a moment of misgiving. As he approached me in a croutch I realized he was carring a long stick with a wicked looking curved handle, and as he came towards me he kept tapping it menacingly on the ground beside him to intimidate me. Through the open front of his flapping bathrobe I saw that he was wearing BOXER shorts. I realized I might be in over my head, this was no orrdinary thug, he had fighting experience! Time stood still, would all those long minutes of training pay off? Would the technique I learned REALLY work? I was paralized, as he closed in for the 'kill', yelling obsenities. "Are you deaf? You little punk,I said that's my newspaper, give me that!" and then he grabbed the paper from my trembling hands. Suddenly the video training kicked in. It truly is hardwired into me. Like lightening my hand reached into my pocket and pulled out the gun, pushed it toward him and pulled the trigger. There was a defening blast, then a second of quiet. He stood there clutching the newspaper to his chest, then collapsed at my feet. I was amazed at how easy it was. With almost no training and no effort on my part I had used the technique to dispatch a violent criminal who was threatening my life. Thankyou Lt. X. I'll fear no man ever again. No more atomic wedgies for this boy!


 That was my granddad...:wah:


----------



## Drifter

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> That was my granddad...:wah:


 My condolences, but self-defense is self-defense. At least he went out with a quick death, thanks to the super effective system of special operations combatives that GaryM applied.


----------



## still learning

Hello, Great ad? How many people do you think order the package? It shows people want short cuts? " Curiosty usually kills the cat". 

 I admit years ago, I would have order it! Best thing is keep up your training and train harder! Bottom Secret is the bottom line, almost as good as the Top Secret? Work your bottoms off and the real "Secret" will be found! ....Aloha

 The real "Secret" ...we all know the answer for our improvement in our martial arts? ...... H A R D W O R K !!!! (this is top secret).......Try to keeps this quite ! .......Aloha


----------



## pnoy_kickfighter

WOW Lt. X, this guy must have been in the army but seems like he knows little about the martial arts


----------



## searcher

Let me get on my rubber boots.   But I still reserve the right to put on hip or chest waders if it gets much deeper.


----------



## jonniboy

haha! i think i might just waste the money and get his thing! heck... it would be kinda funny!! and you never know! maybe he did discover the worlds most secret fighting techniques!!! OMIGOSH!!! aren't we all excited boys and girls??? lol!



  :mp5:Humble Student :jedi1:  NOT!!!:flame:


p.s. it says i am a white belt but i am actually a yellow! ignore it!


----------



## Flying Crane

jonniboy said:
			
		

> haha! i think i might just waste the money and get his thing! heck... it would be kinda funny!!


 
Yes, and many people get rich because other people are willing to pay the money for the sake of the joke...


----------



## arnisador

Well, if you do get it, let us know what you think of it!


----------



## jonniboy

Will do! it really is scary though how many of these things are out there on the internet! not even just about martial arts! there has gotta be thousands of them!!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

lol...Lieutenant X!


----------



## 138

I wonder if he is using roman numerals in his title?  He might be some sort of 10th degree Lieutentant.  I've never heard of such a thing...but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## jonniboy

LTMTEIIA (laughing too much to express in internet acronyms)
i think he just doesn't want angry people who he scammed figuring out who he is an hunting him down! so he just says ( tries to sound cool)  Hello MY name is lieutenant X and i have this scam.. i mean really great deal!! give me your money and i send you a video! you watch the video and find out it is actually only a barney tape then i laugh at you and you don't know my name! SUCKERS!!!!
LTMTEIIA (laughing too much to express in internet acronyms)


----------



## bobster_ice

What a scam, lmfao.

I might buy it just to see if it is any good,lol.


----------



## Bester

I had some secret training once. I'd share it, but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Ignignokt

I'm pretty sure that if someone was just handing out top secret government information, they would probably be taken out before they were even finished putting up the page.


----------



## Blade of the East

I agree.


----------



## pstarr

The worst part of all of this is that there are people out there who'll shuck out the money for this stuff.


----------



## matt.m

Geez, the hand to hand taught while I was in the Marine Corps made me appreciate hapkido, judo and wrestling that much more.  I mean it was cool for untrained village idiots.  That is about it though.  Now the Marine Corps has a tan belt in martial arts they implemented right after I got out.  A friend of mine that is a 3rd dan tkd, told me the fighting cirriculum had not improved that much.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

i agree with evry1 else , looks like crap to me , its a loads of bullcrap


----------

